# My Opinion on small frame revolvers...



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I have been pondering on this for a while now. I guess it goes back to my early childhood. Watching all the "cop" movies, such as Taxi driver (1976), Dirt Harry (1971), Unlawful Entry (1992), Hill street Blues, etc. I guess I have always had a more "fearful" respect for revolvers than semi's. I don't know if it's because of the raw nature of them or what. To me a Smith and Wesson 38 special snub nose is way more intimidating than say a Glock 26. This opinion of mine could also have been formed from the grizzly,cold blooded murders of the 80's when the 38 special was a very popular murder weapon. I hope I've not lost anyone. Maybe some of you can relate to what I'm saying.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't like small frames because I have big hands and don't have problems carrying something a bit bigger.

To me, revolvers always seemed to be more of a choice of the discriminating shooter. That's why they've always appealed to me. I think this applies to the small snubs in a way when compared to similarly sized autos.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

As for me, I prefer the K-Frame in a snub gun. My American Express Gun (Never leave home without it) is a 2 1/2" Model 19 Smith & Wesson. I do have a cople of J-frame guns but don't feel as well heeled as with the M-19.

Bob Wright


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

*Small frame revolvers*

Holster maker Chic Gaylord tells of a plain clothes detective that claimed that every time he pulled his 2" snub nose revolver when making an arrest he wound up having a fist fight because the toughs that he worked to arrest had contempt for that small revolver. Chic designed a holster that hid a S&W Model 27 3 1/2" 357 Magnum on this detective's body.








The Detective reported that when his revolver came out the action stopped.


----------



## TJCombo (Dec 30, 2006)

I read you 100%. With a wheel gun, you have a gaurenteed 5-7 shots, whatever your preference. Pull the trigger-gun fires. It's more intimidating because it works-no limp wristing-no failure to feed-no stovepipes...just BANG. I love a good revolver and I agree, they are intimidating. I think it's because in this day and age, with the popularity of semi-autos, many non-shooters own semi-autos because of the apperance. If you see someone with a revolver, they are usually concerned about reliability in a gunfight. I have many and love semi autos, but I have put 1000's of 38+ and 357 through my sp101 and every round fired when I pulled the trigger. I can not say the same for my 1911's or Glocks. Revolvers are serious one on one gunfighting tools.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

TJCombo said:


> I read you 100%. With a wheel gun, you have a gaurenteed 5-7 shots, whatever your preference. Pull the trigger-gun fires. It's more intimidating because it works-no limp wristing-no failure to feed-no stovepipes...just BANG. I love a good revolver and I agree, they are intimidating. I think it's because in this day and age, with the popularity of semi-autos, many non-shooters own semi-autos because of the apperance. If you see someone with a revolver, they are usually concerned about reliability in a gunfight. I have many and love semi autos, but I have put 1000's of 38+ and 357 through my sp101 and every round fired when I pulled the trigger. I can not say the same for my 1911's or Glocks. Revolvers are serious one on one gunfighting tools.


 +1 Couldn't agree more. I carried a snubnose of one make or the other for over 40 years. I practiced with it weekly. They will get the job done you just got to practice with them and stay tune up.


----------

